# Sissy Phenomenon Explained



## constant exposure (May 30, 2021)

I planned on writing this post yesterday but I was feeling great yesterday & didn't want to indulge in this stuff so I decided not to. Well, today I had a "sissy attack" (that's what I call it, lol) meaning I spent 3-4 hours playing a sissy game & fantasizing over sissy stuff. I was having slight sissy disturbance since morning. This happens when I don't get enough sleep, usually.
Now, I'll explain the sissy phenomenon here. Most of you guys have crazy conspiracy theories which couldn't even be further from the truth. I see most people here who feel like this is curse on them by satan or something! Well those guys crack me up.
It's really easy to see through the sissy fetish. It's only easy if you are self aware though & it's not that easy to be self aware. Here are the pointers.
Maybe not all of you but at least I got introduced to sissy porn through my long journey of self hatred. I was bullied at school for having a tiny pecker, which is average but due to my obesity, it used to look like it's just an inch long. Also, few of my bullies used to grope my moobs. I still have a case of gynecomastia. So, I was kind of forced into this self female image of myself. One of the guys also had grinded against me once. So, that added to this feminine image too.
I also had & still have extremely low confidence interacting with women. Add to that the extremely religious culture of my household. I had fear of sex. I hated people who were open about sex. I was unable to achieve relationships with girls who were even interested in me. I felt like a relationship prior to marriage would be a sin. So, I kept dodging the relationships & even girls to most extent.
So, you can guess that I was already sexually frustrated. I started browsing gay websites, chat with guys, because I had immense fear of even getting with a girl. I never materialized on any of the gay chatting. But did used to chat with lot of guys back then for 1.5 years.
But then that level of degradation was no longer enough, so I finally looked up sissy porn. I hated it at first because the language those people use was pretty abusive. "You are nothing but a fapping material b**ch" etc. During this time, due to desperation, I finally tried to have a relationship but she not only rejected me, she humiliated me in public too.
This was added fuel to my sissy fetish. Then, I had problems with my career too, so the fetish kept growing & growing. This was my journey so far. Now let me tell you why I don't think it's not a conspiracy against men but most of the perpetrators of this sissy porn are themselves the creator of this fetish. No CIA or anything.
Most "sissies" start by hating their member & that's why calling it clitty starts to feel natural to them. Modern day culture puts a man's worth in his sexual prowess. Most sissies are the men who don't get any action or get rejected by women. Or are just unsatisfied with their sexual life.
When you consider these two things together, you would see that this entire subculture was created by men who are not satisfied with themselves. This is the way out. It's not a conspiracy or an agenda against guys.
How to get out of it, just act straight. Get with women who are sexually available. Feel your masculine power. It's not that hard. Most of the sissies are cis-men. Just get over it bro!


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (May 30, 2021)

Or you're just a fag.  Simple.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 30, 2021)

The driving force behind the attraction to sissy shit is a forcefully-instilled guilt in being male and masculine, and a consequent backwards attempt at absolution from this "sin" by becoming a wimp, a pussy, someone else's bitch.  It's self-flagellation that has taken on a sexual life of its own.


----------



## Piss! (May 30, 2021)

Piss! said:


> Some of the fellas in this thread have said some very smart things. I think what you should take into account is that what you're trying to do is, mostly, rid yourself of a fetish. If you are jerking off to the idea of being a girl (or raping someone, or fucking a little kid, or being a blue platypus with 8 tits), probably 80% of people will stop having these urges if they stop doing it. Like 20%, or maybe 10%, or whatever, of people are just fucked. But like a year of actually trying to make yourself be normal can work well for almost anyone.
> 
> I dont know about the nofap guys. If you think that will work then by all means go try it. It does do a lot to get rid of dumb fetishes. But I think most people need to jerk off (or get laid) on a regular basis and it isn't practical, so you can also just try to change your fetish to being a normal horny guy.
> 
> ...



I made a post about this a while ago. Essentially, I think that nowadays people are really eager to think of their fetishes/etc as some kind of internal unchangeable part of who they are. Nothing could be further from the truth!


----------



## Getwhatyou (May 30, 2021)

Have you been fucked yet op or is this some sort of half assed attempt at being a gay without touching someone else's dick?


----------



## byuu (May 30, 2021)

Don't involve us in your humiliation fetish with this embarrassing post.


----------



## Cats (May 30, 2021)

How's it going over at donut link directly


----------



## Piss! (May 30, 2021)

garakfan69 said:


> Don't involve us in your humiliation fetish with this embarrassing post.


Perhaps we could say something useful, to help OP become less of a weird pervert.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 30, 2021)

Piss! said:


> Perhaps we could say something useful, to help OP become less of a weird pervert.


Sure.

OP quit being a fucking faggot.


----------



## byuu (May 30, 2021)

Piss! said:


> Perhaps we could say something useful, to help OP become less of a weird pervert.


When does the internet ever help someone become *less* of a weird pervert?


----------



## Livecorpse (May 30, 2021)

Is this the Deep Thoughts version of the Blacked Twitter thread in Lolcow General?


----------



## No. 7 cat (May 30, 2021)

It's the Jews pouring funny stuff into our wells.


----------



## FEETLOAF (May 30, 2021)

I am thoroughly convinced that sissy hypno and its progression into bbc tiktoks and shit on /gif/ is funded directly by the CCP.


----------



## hot hot leg (May 30, 2021)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/im-leaving.81701/
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/sissy-hypno-that-melts-brains.82710/

Is your goal to eventually post about this on every section of the site?


----------



## Cats (May 30, 2021)

Here is the list of the things I like
These things are the things I like!
Here is the list of the things I like
This list is the list of the things I like!

I like vacuums, toads, and a tight fitting shirt!
I like cork board, pizza, and cuts that hurt!
I like reverse dildos and meat with fat!
I like bunions on my feet that I can pick at!

Here is the list of the things I like,
These things are the things I like!
Here is the list of the things I like,
This list is the list of the things I like!

Here is the list of the things I like,
This list is the list of the things I like.

I like a painting of a pony and a VCR!
I like the kind of makeup that makes me a star.
I like the touch of a man when he taps me on the head!
I like the sticky sauce when I wake up in bed.

Here is the list of the things I like,
This list is the list of the things I like.


----------



## Antipathy (May 30, 2021)

Have you considered losing weight and talking to your doctor about testosterone supplements?


----------



## Easterling (May 30, 2021)

constant exposure said:


> I planned on writing this post yesterday but I was feeling great yesterday & didn't want to indulge in this stuff so I decided not to. Well, today I had a "sissy attack" (that's what I call it, lol) meaning I spent 3-4 hours playing a sissy game & fantasizing over sissy stuff. I was having slight sissy disturbance since morning. This happens when I don't get enough sleep, usually.
> Now, I'll explain the sissy phenomenon here. Most of you guys have crazy conspiracy theories which couldn't even be further from the truth. I see most people here who feel like this is curse on them by satan or something! Well those guys crack me up.
> It's really easy to see through the sissy fetish. It's only easy if you are self aware though & it's not that easy to be self aware. Here are the pointers.
> Maybe not all of you but at least I got introduced to sissy porn through my long journey of self hatred. I was bullied at school for having a tiny pecker, which is average but due to my obesity, it used to look like it's just an inch long. Also, few of my bullies used to grope my moobs. I still have a case of gynecomastia. So, I was kind of forced into this self female image of myself. One of the guys also had grinded against me once. So, that added to this feminine image too.
> ...


so to cut to the chase your a failed man and therefore opt for a subserviant female role because of this. Sorry to say OP but your admission has basically proven what i already thought about sissy fetishists. Instead of trying to work on yourself and improve you just accepted how others saw you and internalised in some fucked up perverted manner. You played yourself nigga


----------



## Bad Gateway (May 30, 2021)

constant exposure said:


> I spent 3-4 hours playing a sissy game & fantasizing over sissy stuff



Well, I'm not reading any farther than this you are literally gay and in the closet, you retard homos in denial are a dime a dozen, get a new gimmick or kill yourself, either way the world is improved


----------



## The Repeated Meme (May 30, 2021)

hah gayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Feline Supremacist (May 30, 2021)

I can't give you any feedback or advice unless you share an image of what you look like in your sissy outfit.


----------



## Gaming Gamer (May 30, 2021)

I will not partake in this fetish and inadvertently use sissy hypnosis on you by calling you a faggot. So instead, you are such a heterosexual male and that's it................


----------



## Return of the Freaker (May 30, 2021)

Cool story bro but why stop there? Go full Wachowski and slice that bratwurst!


----------



## DocMorbis (May 31, 2021)

Just admit you're gay.


----------



## Maurice Caine (May 31, 2021)

Title has nothing do with the contents of the thread, 0/10


----------



## WeWuzFinns (May 31, 2021)

So basically you were turned gay because your parents fed you sugar and it turned you fat. OP is fat faggot.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (May 31, 2021)

constant exposure said:


> bullied at school for having a tiny pecker





constant exposure said:


> I spent 3-4 hours playing a sissy game & fantasizing over sissy stuff





constant exposure said:


> I also had & still have extremely low confidence interacting with women





constant exposure said:


> Also, few of my bullies used to grope my moobs. I still have a case of gynecomastia.


Sir, this is a Wendy's


----------



## Sealbaby (May 31, 2021)

constant exposure said:


> Just get over it bro!



Conglaturation, an autogynephile is you.

But I worry about where this strategy will get you. Instead of living a compartmentalised life bouncing between an undeveloped dudebro persona and an undeveloped sissy persona, I would suggest talking openly and honestly with the people in your life (or who will come into it) about your disorder. This will be extremely hard, but it is the only way you can bring together your compartmentalised selves: the public, moral 'man' outside the house of your mind (which is not the real you) and the private, sexual 'woman' you've shut up in it (which is also not the real you.)

 Show the people in your life this post, if you have to:

You can't just 'man up' to defeat AGP. That's fundamentally not how it works. Green Berets, professional sportsmen,  and fighter pilots have tried and failed.  Read Anne Vitale and Anne Lawrence. What makes you 'man enough'? You're not. No one is a 'real man'. You'll have a midlife crisis like every other self-unaware, under-integrated middle-aged male, and troon out and/or become some online pro-domme's sissy simp, and I'm guessing you probably don't want that.

Good luck.


----------



## The Lawgiver (May 31, 2021)

Fucking hell I missed drunken glowie schizoposting hours again?

Seriously though, what in the fuck is the deal with OP? I'm fucking dying over here trying to wrap my god damn head about how many times the word "sissy" gets uttered with no real actual tangible explanation of the supposed phenomenon involving the word. If getting your moobs slapped as a kid has potential to lead to whatever this fucking shit going on here is I've got to say I'm glad that it didn't fucking happen to me. The result, I mean, not the moob slapping. That very much happened as a kid. Everybody gets at least one moob slap in their lifetime unless they never go through a fat kid phase, and other kids WILL scoop em. That shit's circle game levels of  goofy ass nonsense.


----------



## Alba gu brath (May 31, 2021)

constant exposure said:


> I was already sexually frustrated. I started browsing gay websites, chat with guys, because I had immense fear of even getting with a girl



I dunno pal, more just seems like you're gay.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 31, 2021)

Hey now elliot don't go shooting up the place.



The Lawgiver said:


> Fucking hell I missed drunken glowie schizoposting hours again?
> 
> Seriously though, what in the fuck is the deal with OP? I'm fucking dying over here trying to wrap my god damn head about how many times the word "sissy" gets uttered with no real actual tangible explanation of the supposed phenomenon involving the word. If getting your moobs slapped as a kid has potential to lead to whatever this fucking shit going on here is I've got to say I'm glad that it didn't fucking happen to me. The result, I mean, not the moob slapping. That very much happened as a kid. Everybody gets at least one moob slap in their lifetime unless they never go through a fat kid phase, and other kids WILL scoop em. That shit's circle game levels of  goofy ass nonsense.


He's trying to get people to humiliate him for sexual pleasure


----------



## Reverend (May 31, 2021)

Being raised by a single mother, having no strong male role model in your life, being told because you are a man you are wrong/bad/weak. 

Those are the reasons one becomes a sissy, because it's all they know is that they are "LESS THAN" another man and they accept it. 

There's the key word ACCEPT it.  It's a choice to do what you do, any other explanation is bullshit to deflect away acceptance which is another reason you are not worthy of being a man because you cannot take responsibility for your own actions.  

That being said, liking traps doesn't make you gay, just sayin.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (May 31, 2021)

Post pics of your fat sissy ass in a dress and I’ll start to both believe you, and ridicule you.


----------



## AriZona_LaD (May 31, 2021)

constant exposure said:


> Well, today I had a "sissy attack" (that's what I call it, lol) meaning I spent 3-4 hours playing a sissy game & fantasizing over sissy stuff. I was having slight sissy disturbance since morning. This happens when I don't get enough sleep, usually.


This is the gayest shit I've ever read. I gotta know, does the hypnosis "make you" piss in your own mouth or do you do that on your own? Because you sound like you smell like piss.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (May 31, 2021)

garakfan69 said:


> When does the internet ever help someone become *less* of a weird pervert?


Right now and right here.

OP, get your dick out of your hand and get your hand on a dumbbell.


----------



## Law (May 31, 2021)

constant exposure said:


> I hated it at first because the language those people use was pretty abusive.


This initial revulsion you felt towards abusive language was the correct, natural and right thing to feel towards it. Forcing yourself to get over this revulsion, and then beat off to it, was a massive mistake. 
Please talk to a therapist and please leave women alone.
You will always be a man. It's up to you to decide what kind of man you want to be.


----------



## Penis Drager (May 31, 2021)

I'm not reading all this shit.
Sissies are basically submissive autogynephiliacs. AGP has a high comorbidity with autism, as does submissive fetishes and any hypersexual behavior really. Many people with this brand of autism are actually "straight" and only incidentally into men as it reinforces their AGP. 

The submissive thing is probably a result of low self esteem and a lack of initiative. A lack of confidence and self determination can lead one to feel the need to submit to a partner who does have those characteristics. It gives them comfort that someone else can take the wheel in their life and make the important decisions on their behalf. 
The AGP is likely an extension of this, especially given that sissies are often characterized by forced feminization. This is probably combined with a desire to see one's self as attractive (remember, most AGP's ARE attracted to women) which is bolstered by the lack of self esteem. Combine all of this with the social norm of women being the submissive partner and the sissy shit really isn't hard to wrap your head around.

Tl; Dr: OP's an autistic faggot.


----------



## KifflomKween (May 31, 2021)

constant exposure said:


> Maybe not all of you but at least I got introduced to sissy porn through my long journey of self hatred. I was bullied at school for having a tiny pecker, which is average but due to my obesity, it used to look like it's just an inch long. Also, few of my bullies used to grope my moobs. I still have a case of gynecomastia. So, I was kind of forced into this self female image of myself. One of the guys also had grinded against me once.


So basically you got the normal female experience.


----------



## Its Not Yolanda (Sep 17, 2021)

Fat cells produce aromatase which convertes testosterone to estrogen.  Lose some fucking weight and get on testosterone if you can't get your levels up. You'll still be a fag, but at least you won't be a bitch.


----------



## Certified_Autist (Sep 17, 2021)

You didn't mention it in your post OP, so I'm going to ask- how much of a porn addict are you? Reason I ask is that the porn addict -> sissy/autogynephilic -> gay/transgender pipeline is way too common an occurrence for it to be an accident. Call me a schizio if you like, but I suspect that a good percentage of porn videos include sublimal messages akin to sissy hypnosis, that encourage a spiral into increasingly deviant behavior. Even if you disregard that theory, autogynephilia is a recognized psychological disorder that has been linked to porn use. 

You will notice that many of the coomers that defend porn will use the excuse that it allowed them to "discover" themselves by becoming gay/transgender/sissy etc. That is not an accident. 

TLDR for OP: Excercise increases testosterne and frequent jerking off decreases it. Quit porn and start running + lifting weights, and you will feel more normal. Your physical appearance and personal confidence will also improve. This will improve your social life since nobody wants to be around a fat wimp but everyone likes to be around a strong confident person.


----------

